

WebODF - Render office documents in a browser - bergie
http://webodf.org/

======
simonw
There should be a prominent link to a live demo on that site.

Edit: Found it: <http://webodf.org/demo/> \- should be a lot more prominent
though, it's linked to in the footer as the "Gallery".

~~~
azakai
Does this work properly for you? It just says "loading [...]" when I click on
any of the documents there.

~~~
simonbrown
Works for me in Chrome on Windows 7. I can't click the hyperlink in
DanskTest01.odt, though.

------
kraemate
While this is cool, i'm surprised by its lack of features : no real editing,
the rendering is nowhere near openoffice standards, and the documents just
"look different".

Also, did it really take all this while for someone to come up with javascript
apis for ODF? Or are there existing tools out there? Surprising that there are
no full featured web-based ODF editors even when the standard is completely
DOM based and open, and quite old already. How hard is compiling a bunch of
XML (what ODF is) to some HTML anyway?

~~~
contextfree
"how hard is compiling a bunch of XML ..." - sorry to pick on you, but "I am
not able rightly to apprehend the kind of confusion of ideas that could
provoke such a question."

Being built on XML, which is mostly just a syntax, doesn't really say anything
about the semantics of display and editing. It's only slightly removed from
saying that it should be easy to compile any programming language into any
other because they're all just ASCII text files.

------
Maro
For this to be really useful it has to render existing ODF documents as
rendered by OpenOffice.

~~~
Someone
I wasn't aware that OpenOffice is the gold standard w.r.t. ODF rendering, or
even that having such a standard makes sense. I would think that, if you want
to ensure your document renders the same everywhere, the right approach is to
create a .pdf or .png document.

------
homemadejam
Yet another reason why people should be leaving behind Microsoft's .doc(x)
formats!

------
guruz
Haha, did you just see that in the lightning talk at the Berlin Desktop
Summit?

------
anon_d
_shudder_

